# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Aden, né en 2015.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 4 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 




N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : ADEN

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : Male

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 2015

POIDS : 30kg min

POINT SANTÉ : Castré début octobre 2020 au refuge. Il a une oreille coupée et une queue courte.

SON ORIGINE : Trouvé attaché à la grille du refuge

SON  COMPORTEMENT :  Très gentil , besoin de présence humaine , attachant.  Lors du week-end au refuge de nos bénévoles entre les 16 et 19  septembre, elles ont pu rencontrer *Aden*  qui est un super chien, gentil, énergique et affectueux. Il serait  beaucoup mieux au sein d'une famille qu'au refuge. C'est un grand et  beau chien qui aura besoin d'espace.
Sur le voyage de mars 2022, *Aden* s'est montré tout autant affectueux, c'est un adorable gros nounours.

FRAIS D'ADOPTION :

de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 170.00 EUROS
A partir de 10 ans : 120.00 EUROS


Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.
Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association  s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur  routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour  l'entrée sur le territoire français.

ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA  FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal à  l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18



*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24* 
*Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org*


*Contact familles d'accueil: 07.89.21.54.48** - 06.49.32.09.81*
*Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org*


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

toute sa gentillesse se lit sur son visage. J'espère que tu auras très vite une gentille famille (quand je vois tous ces pauvres chiens en attente de famille, ça me rend tellement triste)

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Monkey

Connaissez-vous ses ententes congénères ?

Up pour le bel Aden !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Connaissez-vous ses ententes congénères ?
> 
> Up pour le bel Aden !


J'essaye d'en savoir plus sur ses ententes et revient vers vous pour vous le dire.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Aden est gentil et affectueux.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Qui veut adopter un bon grand loulou qui a plein d'amour à donner...

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

il a l'air d'une bonne "papatte"...avec un regard si doux qui en dit tellement...j'espère qu'il trouvera tellement une gentille famille

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mais ou est donc la famille de ce si gentil Aden ???

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toujours personne pour lui, c'est décourageant ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

encore un loulou que je pensais connaître mais non *Aden*, faisait partit des nouveaux chiens que nous n'avions pas encore rencontré.
C'est  un amour de chien. Gentil, énergique et affectueux. Il est de grande  taille. Un beau berger. Il est très gourmand. Très à l'écoute.

Lénuta  nous a dit qu'il arrivait à sortir de son enclos. Elle voulait le  laisser en liberté dans la partie des boxes mais malheureusement, il se  battait avec Maddox aussi en liberté.
Elle a du l'attacher,  temporairement, près de la petite maison à côté du refuge. Il a de quoi  se protéger, se coucher, manger, boire. La chaine est très longue donc  il peut bien bouger.
Mais que c'est dur de voir un chien à l'attache.  J'espère qu'elle va lui faire un boxe sécurisé pour qu'il intègre à  nouveau le refuge.
Ou mieux qu'on lui trouve une super famille en  France, qui aura le bonheur de l'accueillir et lui proposer un jardin  pour qu'il puisse se dégourdir les pattes à loisirs.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un amour de gros loulou.

Pour ceux qui aiment le style BA, c'est le top. Il est tellement beau, et tellement gentil. Imposant!

Effectivement, le voir à l'attache est dur, il s'enroule. Mais il a tout à disposition.

Une gentille famille pour notre beau *ADEN* 

https://youtu.be/unZ6eUTuTuY

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Alantka

> Connaissez-vous ses ententes congénères ?
> 
> Up pour le bel Aden !


Je relance la question de Monkey, quelles sont ses ententes avec ses congénères ?  :Smile:

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Je relance la question de Monkey, quelles sont ses ententes avec ses congénères ?


D’après Lenuta, Aden à ses têtes. Il accepte la chienne d’un paysan qui vient manger avec lui, en sachant qu'il est attaché je trouve que c'est cool de sa part de partager sa gamelle.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Alantka

Quel beau louloup  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ne laissons pas Aden au refuge, il ne mérite pas de vivre attaché...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Aden est un chien très gentil et attachant. Lors du week-end au  refuge de nos bénévoles entre les 16 et 19 septembre, elles ont pu  rencontrer *ADEN* qui est  un super chien, gentil, énergique et affectueux. Il serait beaucoup  mieux au sein d'une famille qu'au refuge. C'est un grand et beau chien  qui aura besoin d'espace.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Aden est toujours à l'adoption....

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message des bénévoles qui ont été au refuge :

Un amour de gros chien !!

   

On a bien rit avec lui !!!
Venez, venez les filles !!!!

https://youtu.be/mCyYbBatGuM










Raté   

























   des caliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins tout doux !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une famille pour ce grand *Aden*,  qu'il est beau, qu'il est gentil...Qu'il est doux, oui, du haut de ses  bons 35kg, il nous pousse un peu, mais il fait pas exprès  

C'est vraiment une crème. Nous espérons vite le voir en France...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/pRwWx41F3z4

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toujours aussi gentil. C'est dur pour lui car il est dans le boxe face à la maison donc il nous voit, nous entend mais ne peut pas nous rejoindre alors qu'il en meure d'envie !!!
Quand pourrons nous espérer qu'il sorte du refuge ????

----------


## Alantka

Je ne vous cache pas qu'Aden est un de mes petits coups de coeur  ::  Il a un regard si touchant et je le trouve adorable avec ses oreilles dépareillées. Je lui souhaite de trouver une famille qui prendra bien soin de lui comme il le mérite.

----------


## GADYNETTE

il doit avoir maintenant aux environ de 8 ans...c'est vrai qu'il a l'air d'une bonne "pâte", un gros nounours qu'on a envie de prendre dans ses bras...vite, une gentille famille

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Qui verra qu'Aden n’est pas qu’un grand chien mais aussi un chien qui a beaucoup d'amour a donner, il adore les câlins, la présence des humains.
Il ne demande pas grand chose des maîtres bienveillants, de l’espace pour se dépenser et surtout beaucoup d’amour.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

on aimerait tellement tous les adopter !!! j'espère qu'ADEN aura bientôt cette chance car il attend depuis trop longtemps

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Alantka

Il est juste magnifique  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Aden* attend toujours sa  famille  Imaginez, un grand chien qui a besoin d’affection et se  retrouve seul dans un petit box.. Il mérite bien plus.

https://youtu.be/rwZl1_I463I

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Aden*, *Aden*...  


L'un des plus malheureux du refuge sans doute actuellement...

Lenuta est dans le soucis pour lui. 

Actuellement, *Aden*  est à côté de la chevrerie et de la maison de Pui le cheval. Dans un  box tout de même grand, mais très sombre, et surtout à l'écart de tout.  Ce qui fait que souvent, on " l'oublie", car il n'est pas a côté des  autres chiens. Mais il nous appelle, et on se rappelle qu'il est la.

En discutant avec Lenuta, elle me disait que *Aden*  était comme en prison, qu'il était malheureux. Qu'elle ne pouvait pas  le mettre dans les box normaux car elle avait déjà essayé, et il s'en  était échappé. Il s'était bagarré avec Maddox qui se trouve en liberté.

Elle ne veut pas non plus le remettre " à la chaîne" comme il était avant à l'exterieur du refuge.

Lenuta a pu me dire que *Aden*  est un super bien, il s'entend avec les femelles, car lorsqu'il était à  la chaîne, les mamans sauvageonnes qui trainent devant le refuge  venaient le voir. 

Il est tellement génial ce chien

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*SORTEZ MOI DE LA !!!!!!

*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Aden*, on attend que ton tour arrive...







https://youtu.be/YkuQ4rZOb3A

https://youtu.be/euNR3M2tQuQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message d'une bénévole qui a été au refuge :

*Aden* est un chien tellement gentil , il n'a pas sa place dans un box. 
Dimanche  il a eu peur de la pluie et a réussi a sortir de son box , j'ai été le  chercher et il a fallu que je le remette derriere ces barreaux , lui a  me faire des câlins et a me suivre calmement , et moi en pleurs de  devoir faire ça.
J'espere vraiment qu'une famille posera les yeux sur  lui et lui offrira le bonheur d'un endroit douillet ou il se sentira en  sécurité.

Courage mon grand ,

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------

